# Milk Cow with a swollen back ankle



## JBarGFarmKeeper (Nov 1, 2011)

We have poured peroxide on it looking for a wound. We have given her banamine and excenel (in case of snake bite). Do cows turn their ankles? Been around but haven't seen this one. Any help appreciated.


----------



## andabigmac (Jan 10, 2011)

Yes they can sprain, strain, and break just like a horse. I used to work at a race track and the trainer would wrap an injured leg in skunk cabbage leaves and comfrey. He would smoosh them up to make them like a wet washcloth, lay them on the leg and then wrap them in saran wrap and then a loose vet wrap. It was amazing how well it worked. I doubt if you have skunk cabbage there but regular cabbage works almost as well.

Have you checked to see if she has an abscess in her hoof? The smallest crack or puncture can invite all sorts of nasties in. I can't imagine cows are as easy going as horses about having their feet worked on. Soaking her hoof in epsom salts may help if you think that's what it is. 

Could she have been bitten or stung by something?


----------



## JBarGFarmKeeper (Nov 1, 2011)

We have copperhead snakes here. That's why we were looking for punctures. Didn't find anything. Yes, we checked for a rock, wood or any other debris between her toes and found nothing. Therefore, we started thinking sprain, twist or something. I will try the cabbage tomorrow. I have used it on myself over the years, I know it works. And, no, don't know of skunk cabbage around here. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

When I had Beefmasters, they sometimes would step on a stick just right to get it lodged between their toes for a while. Made them awfully sore.

Lots of ligaments in a cow ankle. Hopefully it's just sprained.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

My very first trip to the vet.....calf in back of van.....was when I thought my baby had broken his leg. The vet actually laughed at me. The vet picked up his leg as that calf peed in my van, rubbed it for about 5 seconds, told me it was a sprain, keep him 'still' for a while and it would heal. $60 please. I wasn't able to keep him 'still' and he limped slightly for the rest of his short life.


----------



## Sparkie (Aug 16, 2012)

Yeah they can get sprains just like anything else. Look above the joint also though for a possible small puncture, sometimes you don't see them easily and infection drains downward. Probably just a sprain though. I'd keep her in a stall for now to avoid more damage by her walking around grazing.

Agree with wrapping it with cabbage and comfrey. Comfrey is an amazing healing plant that everyone should have growing, it's so useful.


----------



## mozarkian (Dec 11, 2009)

You can also give them aspirin with their feed or wrapped in slice of bread or apple. One of my cows has a creaky joint that swells a couple times a year and hurts her. Per my vet, I give her 1 plain human aspirin per 100 pounds body weight, once a day for a couple days. It helps control the swelling and it seems to make her feel better too.


----------



## Valmai (Sep 29, 2004)

mozarkian said:


> You can also give them aspirin with their feed or wrapped in slice of bread or apple. One of my cows has a creaky joint that swells a couple times a year and hurts her. Per my vet, I give her 1 plain human aspirin per 100 pounds body weight, once a day for a couple days. It helps control the swelling and it seems to make her feel better too.


If the creaky joints could be arthritis, I give my pony 2 desertspoons of apple cider vinegar each day which helps. Ithink it would be okay for your cow as well.


----------

